# Turning Radius?



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance but what is Turning Radius when looking at OTA antennas?

Example - Channel Master website shows this in inches for each antenna.

Thanks


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The widest radius required to turn the antenna 360 degrees when attached to a rotor. This allows you to make sure it will clear any obstacles before ordering it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For example, a 53" VHF/UHF antenna migh have a turning radius of 33" because the beam is mounted to the pole offcenter, at approximately the balance point.


----------

